# Decent car wash in west London?



## five£wash

Recently moved to west london, and into an apartment and thus no garage to wash car. Need to find a decent car wash or maybe somewhere I can possibly hire to wash car myself? I'm sure I read somewhere once a place where you could rent a wash area - I may have that wrong and mixed up with something else.


----------



## kingswood

Take a couple of buckets down to the pay as you go jet wash? 

I'd rather get a car detailed and sealed and then use a rinseless was like ONR then go to a car wash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken-gun

jet wash early morning or late at night. i some times go when the weathers bad so i can take all the time i want. and not **** anyone off


----------



## foreverford

five£wash said:


> Recently moved to west london, and into an apartment and thus no garage to wash car. Need to find a decent car wash or maybe somewhere I can possibly hire to wash car myself? I'm sure I read somewhere once a place where you could rent a wash area - I may have that wrong and mixed up with something else.


where in west london mate, My drive can be rented for 20 pound a day, on saturdays or sundays, with access to water, and electric

im in shepherdsbush, Money upfront required, but you will be left alone, from 8am to 12 midnight, (as long as your not too noisy)


----------

